# Cold Dog?



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

How can you tell if your dog is cold? Just in her kennel outside? Not while hunting.


----------



## Bigshots (Oct 9, 2006)

A good way to tell is in her ears, the ends are always going to be a little cold because the lack of blood flow. But up by the ear canal is a good place to check. Another spot is in the upper chest/armpitts! I have 11 Labs and live in Alaska and they all are doing fine, but thats where my vet told me to check.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Bigshots, sure does sound like you know what you are talking about.


----------

